# Pakistan to hold naval excercise Aman-17 with 71 country next year



## monitor

*Pakistan invites Iran, Turkey to hold int'l naval exercis*
*Islamabad, Aug 13, IRNA – Pakistan is scheduled to hold an international naval exercise AMAN-17 in North Arabian Sea from February 10-14 next year, according to Pakistan Navy.*






Navies of 71 countries including Iran, US, UK, France, Russia, China, and Turkey have been invited to participate in the exercise.

This is the 6th exercise of AMAN series. AMAN is an Urdu word meaning 'PEACE' and slogan of AMAN exercise is 'Together For Peace'.

First Exercise of AMAN series was held in March 2007.

The objective of the exercise is to exchange naval experience and improve regional security.

The US and some western naval ships are already in the region, so it is highly possible that they will take part in the exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Tipu7

Seventy One? 

It must be Seventeen ......


----------



## RPK

Tipu7 said:


> Seventy One?
> 
> It must be Seventeen ......



yes 71 http://aman.paknavy.gov.pk/participants.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

I think they invited that many for last exercise as well, but less than 1/4" showed up. So again just because the invitation is sent to 71 navies, doesn't mean all of them would attend.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## somebozo

razgriz19 said:


> I think they invited that many for last exercise as well, but less than 1/4" showed up. So again just because the invitation is sent to 71 navies, doesn't mean all of them would attend.



No in the last exercise so many were not invited..sure there are going to be drop outs..our job is to invite..it will be fun if some of the serious powers like Russia, China, USA, Germany, France and Britain showed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## X-2.

monitor said:


> *Pakistan invites Iran, Turkey to hold int'l naval exercis*
> *Islamabad, Aug 13, IRNA – Pakistan is scheduled to hold an international naval exercise AMAN-17 in North Arabian Sea from February 10-14 next year, according to Pakistan Navy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navies of 71 countries including Iran, US, UK, France, Russia, China, and Turkey have been invited to participate in the exercise.
> 
> This is the 6th exercise of AMAN series. AMAN is an Urdu word meaning 'PEACE' and slogan of AMAN exercise is 'Together For Peace'.
> 
> First Exercise of AMAN series was held in March 2007.
> 
> The objective of the exercise is to exchange naval experience and improve regional security.
> 
> The US and some western naval ships are already in the region, so it is highly possible that they will take part in the exercise.


It will be great to see Russia and USA


----------



## untitled

858 people viewing this thread as of now


----------



## Muhammad Omar

member.exe said:


> 858 people viewing this thread as of now



But but Pakistan is isolated

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

1. Algeria 2. Australia 3. Azerbaijan 4. Bahrain 5. Bangladesh 6. Belgium
7. Brazil 8. Brunei 9. Cambodia 10. Canada 11. Chile 12. China
13. Croatia 14. Denmark 15. Djibouti 16. Egypt 17. Finland 18. France
19. Germany 20. Greece 21. Indonesia 22. Iran 23. Iraq 24. Italy
25. Japan 26. Jordan 27. Kazakhstan 28. Kenya 29. Kuwait 30. Libya
31. Madagascar 32. Malaysia 33. Maldives 34. Malta 35. Mauritius 36. Mexico
37. Morocco 38. Mozambique 39. Myanmar 40. Netherlands 41. New Zealand 42. Nigeria
43. North Sudan 44. Norway 45. Oman 46. Papa New Guinea 47. Peru 48. Philippines
49. Poland 50. Portugal 51. Qatar 52. Romania 53. Russia 54. Saudi Arabia
55. Seychelles 56. Singapore 57. South Africa 58. South Korea 59. Spain 60. Sri Lanka
61. Sweden 62. Tanzania 63. Thailand 64. Togo 65. Turkey 66. Turkmenistan
67. UAE 68. UK 69. Ukraine 70. USA 71. Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hussain0216

Pakistan far from being isolated has strong relations with some of the worlds most important states.

Its the usual indian delusions that think we are isolated



war&peace said:


> 1. Algeria 2. Australia 3. Azerbaijan 4. Bahrain 5. Bangladesh 6. Belgium
> 7. Brazil 8. Brunei 9. Cambodia 10. Canada 11. Chile 12. China
> 13. Croatia 14. Denmark 15. Djibouti 16. Egypt 17. Finland 18. France
> 19. Germany 20. Greece 21. Indonesia 22. Iran 23. Iraq 24. Italy
> 25. Japan 26. Jordan 27. Kazakhstan 28. Kenya 29. Kuwait 30. Libya
> 31. Madagascar 32. Malaysia 33. Maldives 34. Malta 35. Mauritius 36. Mexico
> 37. Morocco 38. Mozambique 39. Myanmar 40. Netherlands 41. New Zealand 42. Nigeria
> 43. North Sudan 44. Norway 45. Oman 46. Papa New Guinea 47. Peru 48. Philippines
> 49. Poland 50. Portugal 51. Qatar 52. Romania 53. Russia 54. Saudi Arabia
> 55. Seychelles 56. Singapore 57. South Africa 58. South Korea 59. Spain 60. Sri Lanka
> 61. Sweden 62. Tanzania 63. Thailand 64. Togo 65. Turkey 66. Turkmenistan
> 67. UAE 68. UK 69. Ukraine 70. USA 71. Vietnam



Hmmm so no india, maybe they can have naval exercises with Nepal


----------



## Irfan Baloch

some invitations wont work.. like Iran, that has trouble with Arabs and West ,Russia and USA? doubt it.

Americans will show up because their base is just round the corner in Bahrain

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

I hope we are coming. Recently we add some corvettes in our fleet. We will be delighted to show them off.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

Muhammad Omar said:


> But but Pakistan is isolated



Who said? You have at least 858 people with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Joe Shearer said:


> Who said? You have at least 858 people with you.



 we also have 1 Billion people with us which care about us more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Muhammad Omar said:


> we also have 1 Billion people with us which care about us more



Well, there you are then, one of the best-loved nations in the world.

You have nothing to worry about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brickwall

hussain0216 said:


> Pakistan far from being isolated has strong relations with some of the worlds most important states.
> 
> Its the usual indian delusions that think we are isolated
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm so no india, maybe they can have naval exercises with Nepal



Hypothetically if everyone showed up, I'm wondering how will you plan out exercise.


----------



## razgriz19

somebozo said:


> No in the last exercise so many were not invited..sure there are going to be drop outs..our job is to invite..it will be fun if some of the serious powers like Russia, China, USA, Germany, France and Britain showed up.



Really? Because i think MORE were invited in the last one. 

"Exercise AMAN-15 is scheduled in North Arabian Sea from 13-17 Feb 2015. Navies of 72 countries have been invited to participate. This is the 5th exercise of AMAN series. AMAN is an Urdu word meaning "PEACE" and slogan of AMAN exercise is "Together For Peace" .

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...rcises-in-february-2015.342587/#ixzz4HQyv2uBD"


----------



## Syed_Adeel

Joe Shearer said:


> Who said? You have at least 858 people with you.


i think you are missing out the invitation numbers. thats more imp.


----------



## shhh

So....
Is Supa Powa Bangladesh gonna show up?


----------



## war&peace

monitor said:


> I hope we are coming. Recently we add some corvettes in our fleet. We will be delighted to show them off.


I think it will be great experience for Bd navy.


----------



## Joe Shearer

guy sach said:


> Hypothetically if everyone showed up, I'm wondering how will you plan out exercise.



Why? What's the problem? Start with Ring-a-ring-a-roses, move on to passing the pillow.....it could keep the participants happily occupied for days.



Shaheer ul haq said:


> So....
> Is Supa Powa Bangladesh gonna show up?



You bet!

And watch out for the corvettes. If you run one of them down, YOU WILL NOT BE FORGIVEN.



war&peace said:


> I think it will be great experience for Bd navy.



It will.

I do worry a bit about the others.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shhh

Joe Shearer said:


> You bet!
> 
> And watch out for the corvettes. If you run one of them down, YOU WILL NOT BE FORGIVEN.
> 
> 
> 
> It will.
> 
> I do worry a bit about the others.



Hahahahaha.

Dont taunt people


----------



## Joe Shearer

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Hahahahaha.
> 
> Dont taunt people



TAUNT? I?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shhh

Joe Shearer said:


> TAUNT? I?
> 
> View attachment 326371



Yeah you innocent cup cake


----------



## Joe Shearer

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Yeah you innocent cup cake



YOU HURT MY FEELINGS!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shhh

Joe Shearer said:


> YOU HURT MY FEELINGS!
> 
> View attachment 326372


Now dont cry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genghis khan1

Irfan Baloch said:


> some invitations wont work.. like Iran, that has trouble with Arabs and West ,Russia and USA? doubt it.
> 
> Americans will show up because their base is just round the corner in Bahrain


American don't have to do any special arrangement, Unlike rest of the world. All they do is tell the closest bases or units to make available certain number of bodies and equipment for upcoming exercise. For example, In RIMPAC. Battalion A is back from Afghan deployment. 2-3 weeks later platoon X from Battalion A will be assigned to do joint exercises with RIMPAC participants. While rest of battalion and their regiment will carry on their duties as usual.


----------



## khaannnsahaab

Nice job


----------



## fatman17

71 not possible


----------



## fatman17

They can participate as observers without sending naval assets, most likely scenario.


----------



## OrionHunter

Tipu7 said:


> Seventy One?
> 
> It must be Seventeen ......


I don't think there are 71 proper navies on this entire planet! Lol! Most are equipped with trawlers and fishing boats armed with a couple of machine guns!! 

And without India and the US this exercise would be a farce as these two navies are the dominant powers in the IOR including the Arabian Sea.


----------



## razgriz19

OrionHunter said:


> I don't think there are 71 proper navies on this entire planet! Lol! Most are equipped with trawlers and fishing boats armed with a couple of machine guns!!
> 
> And without India and the US this exercise would be a farce as these two navies are the dominant powers in the IOR including the Arabian Sea.



US sent their Arliegh Burke class destroyer last time. They will attend this year as well, they always do.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Allah is Sufficient for us, and He is the Best Disposer of affairs for us




Muhammad Omar said:


> But but Pakistan is isolated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

fatman17 said:


> 71 not possible



No country can rack up 71 countries. But hey the more you invite the more will come right? I'm sure that was the Navy's intention.


----------



## MastanKhan

Irfan Baloch said:


> some invitations wont work.. like Iran, that has trouble with Arabs and West ,Russia and USA? doubt it.
> 
> Americans will show up because their base is just round the corner in Bahrain



And off course---uncle wants to know who is doing what,



Thorough Pro said:


> Allah is Sufficient for us, and He is the Best Disposer of affairs for us



Sir,

It does not work like that---. You mean to say---that Allah will support the most criminal minded society that is pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thorough Pro

and you honestly think this corrupt to the core society has survived without any help from ALLAH?



MastanKhan said:


> And off course---uncle wants to know who is doing what,
> 
> 
> 
> Sir,
> 
> It does not work like that---. You mean to say---that Allah will support the most criminal minded society that is pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Is russian navy participating in exercise


----------



## MastanKhan

Thorough Pro said:


> and you honestly think this corrupt to the core society has survived without any help from ALLAH?



There is NO help from Allah---look at many other corrupt to core societies surviving---.

This is called the 'death throws' of a nation---. Nations don't die like people---. Their agony of death is long and agonizing---sometimes decades---.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

I don't agree with you but lets agree to disagree.



MastanKhan said:


> There is NO help from Allah---look at many other corrupt to core societies surviving---.
> 
> This is called the 'death throws' of a nation---. Nations don't die like people---. Their agony of death is long and agonizing---sometimes decades---.


----------



## MastanKhan

Thorough Pro said:


> I don't agree with you but lets agree to disagree.




It is not a mater of agreement and disagreement---. What you are saying is BLASPHEMY---you disgrace the dignity of Allah by relating it to a mentally corrupt & characterless nation like Pakistan---and you have no concept what you have done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

Turkmenistan ,Azerbaijan and Kazakhstan are land locked .


----------



## Imad.Khan

guy sach said:


> Hypothetically if everyone showed up, I'm wondering how will you plan out exercise.



Lol i was thinking the same thing, where will be house all those ships?



jbgt90 said:


> Turkmenistan ,Azerbaijan and Kazakhstan are land locked .



Well technically they are not land locked, they all border the Caspian Sea and they all have a small Naval force. The only issue is how are they going to bring their boats from the Caspian Sea to the Indian Ocean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

MastanKhan said:


> It is not a mater of agreement and disagreement---. What you are saying is BLASPHEMY---you disgrace the dignity of Allah by relating it to a mentally corrupt & characterless nation like Pakistan---and you have no concept what you have done.




Is this the Pakistan that Allah is protecting ( nauzbillah ) 

http://www.dawn.com/news/1278282/man-drowns-minor-daughter-to-get-compensation

*Man drowns minor daughter to get ‘compensation’*
THE NEWSPAPER'S CORRESPONDENT — UPDATED 26 MINUTES AGO
WHATSAPP
 0 COMMENTS


PRINT
GUJRAT: A man allegedly killed his four-year-old daughter by drowning her in Upper Jhelum Canal to get financial “compensation” from the provincial government.

After throwing minor girl Sabiha into canal, suspect Shahbaz lodged a false complaint with Kakrali police on Tuesday that his daughter had been kidnapped while going to school at Jakhar village near Kotla.

Later, Dinga police found the girl’s body floating in the canal near Randheer village which was later identified as Sabiha.

District Police Officer Sohail Zafar Chattha told reporters at a news conference on Wednesday that after fishing out the girl’s body from canal, the police grilled Shahbaz who confessed to have killed his daughter, hoping he would get Rs0.5 million in compensation from the Punjab government.

The suspect told investigators that he was under a Rs0.7 million debt and he needed the amount to pay it off.

The heartless father told police that on Wednesday he picked Sabiha from his house on the pretext of dropping her at school, but instead took her to the canal bank and threw her into deep waters.

The handcuffed suspect was also produced at the press conference.

_Published in Dawn, August 18th, 2016_


----------



## Hephaestus

war&peace said:


> 1. Algeria 2. Australia 3. Azerbaijan 4. Bahrain 5. Bangladesh 6. Belgium
> 7. Brazil 8. Brunei 9. Cambodia 10. Canada 11. Chile 12. China
> 13. Croatia 14. Denmark 15. Djibouti 16. Egypt 17. Finland 18. France
> 19. Germany 20. Greece 21. Indonesia 22. Iran 23. Iraq 24. Italy
> 25. Japan 26. Jordan 27. Kazakhstan 28. Kenya 29. Kuwait 30. Libya
> 31. Madagascar 32. Malaysia 33. Maldives 34. Malta 35. Mauritius 36. Mexico
> 37. Morocco 38. Mozambique 39. Myanmar 40. Netherlands 41. New Zealand 42. Nigeria
> 43. North Sudan 44. Norway 45. Oman 46. Papa New Guinea 47. Peru 48. Philippines
> 49. Poland 50. Portugal 51. Qatar 52. Romania 53. Russia 54. Saudi Arabia
> 55. Seychelles 56. Singapore 57. South Africa 58. South Korea 59. Spain 60. Sri Lanka
> 61. Sweden 62. Tanzania 63. Thailand 64. Togo 65. Turkey 66. Turkmenistan
> 67. UAE 68. UK 69. Ukraine 70. USA 71. Vietnam


No India . Why? Ek baar bulake toh dekha hota.

Papa New Guinea. Seriously.

But, good. Best of luck.


----------



## war&peace

Hephaestus said:


> No India . Why? Ek baar bulake toh dekha hota.
> 
> Papa New Guinea. Serously.
> 
> But, good. Best of luck.



I think Indian Navy should have been invited but right now both countries are not in the best of relations. And if PNS invited INS then most probably the latter might have declined and so perhaps to avoid any such embarrassment, they kept INS out of the list.


----------



## The Diplomat

Pakistan is the host?
That is correct right?


----------



## I S I

71 with Bangladesh in it. Jokes on us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

how did I disgrace the dignity of ALLAH? (Asstaghfirullah, Naaozobillah)






MastanKhan said:


> It is not a mater of agreement and disagreement---. What you are saying is BLASPHEMY---you disgrace the dignity of Allah by relating it to a mentally corrupt & characterless nation like Pakistan---and you have no concept what you have done.


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

*OFFICIAL 

and nice pictures embedded in the link

http://aman.paknavy.gov.pk/


Exercise AMAN-17 has been scheduled in North Arabian Sea from 10-14 Feb 2017. Navies of 71 countries have been invited to participate. This is the 6th exercise of AMAN series. AMAN is an Urdu word meaning "PEACE" and slogan of AMAN exercise is "Together For Peace" . 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Thorough Pro said:


> how did I disgrace the dignity of ALLAH? (Asstaghfirullah, Naaozobillah)


And here I thought Prophet Mohammad (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)was the last messenger of Allah and there will be no more messengers or Prophets to give humanity any indications of how Allah feels or does not feel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Not sure why he said, what he said.

https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...-country-next-year.444287/page-3#post-8581696



Oscar said:


> And here I thought Prophet Mohammad (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)was the last messenger of Allah and there will be no more messengers or Prophets to give humanity any indications of how Allah feels or does not feel.


----------

